
Ask HN: How to use a Facebook recovery code? - dazc
I have lost access to my facebook account although my login details are correct I do not receive 2fa codes via my phone despite having the same number for several years.<p>The account recovery seems to follow an infinite loop of email recovery codes that finalise in sending me a 2fa code by text that never arrives.<p>I have 10 back up codes though but I am somewhat baffled as to how to use these since facebook don&#x27;t seem to offer an option to input them?<p>Just to further complicate matters, I only use the account for maintaining clients business pages and facebook ads, not for personal use. Consequently, I made my details purposely obscure and slightly incorrect for security reasons. Obviously, this rules out submitting my ID for a manual reset.<p>Would be grateful for any advice.
======
roddux
Input the backup code _as_ the 2FA text code, that's normally how the process
works IME.

~~~
dazc
That's what I thought but didn't work. Now, as if by magic though, the 2fa
codes are coming through?

